# Book



## Eduardo

Hello, everyone.

Sorry about my bad english.

Here´s my question: Does anybody knows about a book, a good one that talks about Leitmotiv and the close relation from composers to it? I mean, not just a book that describe the term, but talks deeply about the significance of it trhought the life of Great Composers. Kind of biographic compilation linked to the Leitmotiv or something.


----------



## Head_case

Hi there,

welcome. 

Don't worry about your bad english - it's better than most of our 'good' english 

There are a few Wagnerian nutcases on this forum, so they should be along shortly to help you with the Der Ring des Niebelungen and other recurrent motifs. 

Apart from Beethoven, I really don't know any - sorry I can't help


----------

